# How to remove a stuck filter - 3 methods



## RocketNewYork (Apr 15, 2011)

If the worst has happened and you have a filter on your lens that refuses to budge you have several methods for removal. This worked on a Canon f1.2 85mm lens that got stuck last week. 


The Grip Method 1 

1, On a flat table, attach a rubber strap wrench to the filter, Your hand should be holding onto the lens from below. 

2, Apply pressure and twist slowly. 

3, If nothing happens, add small drops of Teflon to the seal between the lens and filter. Try not to get any on the rubber strap. 


The Grip Method 2 

1, Using a bench mounted clamp and round shim piece hold the filter face down. The filter should be very secure. 

2, By hand, twist the lens the correct way. 

3, If this doesn't work, try using the strap wrench. 



Sawing the Filter Off 

This is the most time consuming and risky approach. It should only be used when everything else has failed. 

1, Take the lens off the camera. 

2, Tape up the body with masking tape. This stops dust getting in. 

3, Tap at the edges of the glass (not the centre) until broken. Using a glass cutter first to score the edges helps this. 

4, Remove glass by pulling the parts outwards. 

5, Pack the exposed glass lens with cotton pads or balls. Anything soft will do. You are wanting to stop metal filing getting in. 

6, Using a fine, metal hacksaw cut into the filter metal. Make sure you don't cut into the lens! You should aim to make at least 8 evenly spaced cuts. This helps the filter flex and bend. 

7, Using clamps, twist the filter until it pops out. 

8, Remove all dust using a blower (not compressed air) and remove the tape.  


Keep in mind that with some lens the front element will want to unscrew. After you have removed the filter it is worth making sure the lens has not been pushed out of alignment. A proper focus check is worth while.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2011)

What's wrong with using filter wrenches?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What's wrong with using filter wrenches?


 ...Because they suck balls?

I will admit that years ago when I didn't know better, I wasted some money on a set.  They don't work, and aren't even worth the shipping.




The ONLY thing that has been a reliable way to get stuck filters off for me was even pressure BY HAND.

Spread your fingers & thumb around the filter, evenly spaced, apply even pressure, turn.  That works every time.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> ...Because they suck ...............Spread your fingers & thumb around the filter, evenly spaced, apply even pressure, turn.  That works every time. 						.



How's that work with CPLs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Never had a problem with mine.  Although I'm kinda careful about spinning filters on... I don't tighten them down all the way.  But once in a while, I end up turning my CPL too tight when I'm looking through the viewfinder.

My set rides all the time in the camera pack, in the same space as the filters.  They've gotten me out of a jam more than once while in the field.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How's that work with CPLs?


 Just extend your fingers beyond the part that rotates.  Grip on the part that doesn't rotate...


I have never successfully used a filter wrench ... good old fashioned finger power does it every time.



And CPL's are usually the worst for getting stuck, for the reason you cited...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> ............And CPL's are usually the worst for getting stuck, for the reason you cited...


 

And I use the super-skinny B&Ws.... so my fat fingers don't do too well on gripping 'the part that doesn't rotate'.   Hence the wrenches.  They've never failed me if my digits can't do the job, but they're still a last resort.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ............And CPL's are usually the worst for getting stuck, for the reason you cited...
> ...


Regrettably, me too.  If I had know better at the time, I would not have gotten the slim filters.  (I think my CPL is the only slim one I have...)


...Maybe your wrenches are better than mine.  Mine don't grip for ****...


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Regrettably, me too.  If I had know better at the time, I would not have gotten the slim filters.  (I think my CPL is the only slim one I have...)
> 
> 
> ...Maybe your wrenches are better than mine.  Mine don't grip for ****...



I don't think I have anything special in wrenches..... a $3 pair from Fleabay.  They work with both my 67 and 77mm filters.

I need the skinnies.... I shoot a lot of wide-angle stuff, out to 10mm.  Otherwise, I start to get vignetting.  

Besides, when I needed a 77mm CPL, I found a thin B&W listed on Craigslist for $10.  I just could NOT pass it up.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 15, 2011)

If the hand doesn't work I reach straight for the Dremel. Has worked like a charm on the 3 protective filters that ... protected my lens and then promptly got stuck in place. Though 8 cuts is overkill and a hacksaw doesn't allow you to get as close to the threads as a small rotary cutter.


----------



## KVRNut (Apr 16, 2011)

I just use ice or something else frozen around the filter ring to shrink the ring threads away from the lens threads.  In a pinch, I've used canned compressed gas like Dust Off, turned the can upside down, and used the liquid gas to freeze the filter ring.  All it takes is a couple thousandths of an inch of shrinkage and the filter spins off with no problem.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 16, 2011)

Best way to avoid the issue is to purchase quality filters that only have brass filter rings and threads.  Never had one get stuck in 35+ years.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 17, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Best way to avoid the issue is to purchase quality filters that only have brass filter rings and threads.  Never had one get stuck in 35+ years.



These are the only ones I've ever gotten stuck. When you drop the camera on a sharp object shattering the filter and making it jump a thread the best brass in the world won't protect you for having to spend a few hours figuring out how to take the filter off again


----------



## table1349 (Apr 17, 2011)

Garbz said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Best way to avoid the issue is to purchase quality filters that only have brass filter rings and threads.  Never had one get stuck in 35+ years.
> ...



Only screw on filter I ever use is a CPL.  All of my ND's are square / rectangular and none are on a lens unless needed.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never used cheap filters either, and yes - even good ones can get stuck.

It could be something as simple as the temperature changing between the time you put it on to the time you take it off...


----------



## antiquerookie (Apr 19, 2011)

I've used filter wrenches with good success.  Today I had the exquisite joy of using a 67-77mm wrench to remove a stuck 62mm CPL from a uv filter.  My more than mature finger dexterity was put to the test but I did it.  Before I'd get a hacksaw anywhere near a camera or lens, I'd find a friend with better fine motor control to remove the filter.  Another solution might be to find one of those places called camera repair shops.  That would come way ahead of the hacksaw in my book.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2011)

I've never had to resort to destroying a filter just to remove it. 

Besides, I really don't want to have to add a cordless Dremel and hasksaw to my camera bag, and packing ice tends to get problematic.



I think I'll stick with my tried, true and trusty $3 Fleabay filter wrenches.


----------

